# xorg.conf files in /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d



## JayArr (Dec 29, 2019)

Hi All

I'm installing 12.1 with xfce as my new desktop for 2020. 

The manual advocates splitting the xorg.conf file up into individual files and storing them in /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d, some examples are given but no structure for naming. Eg Screen-resolution.conf, driver-radeon.conf, monitor0-freq.conf.

Can I create whatever I want for file names in this directory and as long as they end in .conf they'll get read by xorg as it starts up?

I've got an nvidia video card that uses the 304 driver and there are some extra applications such as nvidia-driver and nvidia-settings but they both write to the old /etc/X11/xorg.conf file. I'd like to install them and run them and then take the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file they produce and move it in sections to the /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d directory and I'll just make up names for each section as I move them. 

Any reason this might not work?

Jeff


----------



## Criosphinx (Dec 29, 2019)

The names don't matter for example in /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d I only have one file named nvidia-driver.conf for my 650 with the lines:

```
Section "Device"
    Identifier "Card0"
    Driver    "nvidia"
EndSection
```

Mine uses 390 driver, the only other thing I had to do was to add `kld_list="nvidia-modeset"` in rc.conf as per the install instruccions I don't know if you need other settings with older drivers


----------

